# Back yard bucks - New Years Day



## FinsFurFeathers (Sep 14, 2009)

Springfield Township


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

FinsFurFeathers said:


> View attachment 226892


Please change your tag or it will be changed for you.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

What does "change you tag" mean?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Hook N Book said:


> Please change your tag or it will be changed for you.


Just was curious what was wrong with it?


----------



## FinsFurFeathers (Sep 14, 2009)

Must of had something to do with "had the crossbow out the window" I guess. I removed that just in case..


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Uh, yeah! I know a guy who can hunt with his crossbow "out the window", but he is 100% disabled, is permitted to hunt from a motor vehicle, and has the paperwork to prove it! 

Please tell me that this describes you!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

W H A T ??? So what gary.
I know people in Pa who shoot out windows with their 300 mags. They shoot 500-600 yds at a herd that's laying on an opposite hillside,,,' the deer that DON'T get up must be hit'! 
& some who shoot through window panels in their pop-up camo tent,,,, or out the back of their garage, barn or camper,,,,, & even out of a crank open window in the back of their heated sky hotel! 
One friend has one of those Harbor Freight infrared motion detectors near his feeding station,,,, OOOOPS I mean food plot. When the alarm goes off, he gets out of his easy chair, walks back on his back porch & wacks one!
WHAT'S THE DIFFERENCE?
NOW that your allowed to bait 'em, nothing else really matters,,,, 'sep
Drop 'em humanely, fill your allotted tags & don't waste any meat.
I say,,, that's Way better than hitting them at 65mph!

Congrats to you FFF. 
Wish they would walk through MY back yard! ;>)
Ya got any pictures?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

There was nothing wrong with the picture or content of his remark.
The Tag or signature was political in nature.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

don't really believe in baiting or running with dogs. but to each there own. I like hunting the old fashioned way. find deer sigh setting up my stand and hunt and hope I'm there when the deer come through. if I had some woods that holds deer I would set up a feeder in the back yard just to bring deer in and enjoy watching them. but I wouldn't shoot deer at the feeder.

growing up out in the country in tenn I knew guys that would spot light deer at night, and would run them with dogs. they got deer this way but I don't see getting any satisfaction in killing deer this way. the jury is still out on doing deer drives for me. but I guess its another way to fill your tag. and deer drives where the hunters will shoot deer for the drivers is poaching to me. I've never hunted a drive but have taken deer that I'm pretty sure was spooked by other hunters going through the woods.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

FinsFurFeathers said:


> Springfield Township


Did they still have their head gear?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I believe that it is legal to shoot from your house. That is what I was told by a game warden when I asked him about shooting coyotes out the window. I don't see anything in the ORC stating otherwise.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

supercanoe said:


> I believe that it is legal to shoot from your house. That is what I was told by a game warden when I asked him about shooting coyotes out the window. I don't see anything in the ORC stating otherwise.


He said he was referring to the signature...but I didnt even notice it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bobk said:


> Did they still have their head gear?


The orig. picture showed them with head gear.


----------

